# Programmiersoftware für Mitsubishis Alpha



## mrboogie (10 Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich mich nun seit zwei Wochen über die unzulänglichkeiten der Programmiersoftware ärgere, suche ich nun ein Proggi das sich näher an den Standards bewegt, die ich von Siemens Logo- Software kenne.  Weiß von euch jemand ob es da etwas besseres gibt als die aktuelle Uralt- Version SW0D5-ALVLS-EU in Version 2.60?


----------



## rkoe1 (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

die Bezeichnung der Software die ich zur Zeit benutze ist "AL-PC S/WIN". Die neueste Version ist auf der Homepage von Mitsubishi online verfügbar.
http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de

Viele Grüße
rkoe1


----------



## mrboogie (13 Januar 2009)

...die sich dann bei der Installation und auch später unter Hilfe -> über... mit SW0D5-ALVLS-EU meldet. Ja, diesen Schrott benutze ich auch. Mich nervt, daß ich einmal verbundene Anschlüsse nicht einfach wieder umverdrahten kann. Ausserdem "explodiert" die Zeichnung geradezu, wenn ich versuche, mehr als einen Block samt angeschlossenen Leitungen zu verschieben. Und zu allem Überfluss geht die Software mit Leitungen an einzeln verschobenen Blöcken sehr eigenwillig um. Und das macht die Zeichnung im FBD nicht gerade übersichtlicher.


----------

